# Keep ya shit over there



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Got home after yet another hard days graft in the ovens, nice hot bath and a cuppa bliss  then wifey tells me granddaughter is popping round (after money of course) ding dong ding dong, grrr ok hold on!!!

Sure enough it's charmaine with some lad? Thought ugly spotty little twat as he stood gasping at the tt. Hiya babe kiss in she goes, he then tries to walk by me!??? No hello mr clarke or even a hi mate! So I step in his way, errr yes what do you want? Then I notice his trousers are hanging half off his arse and showing his fucking pants!!!!! Wtf.......

Go home son and give your dad his jeans back will you, as they look shit :lol: char got the hump and storms off with the Gonk! Now mrs has the hump with me and this twat is walking down the road like he is some young black brother from yankey land, pmsl. So popped to offy and there are another two with same jeans hanging down!!!! God am I really that old and out of touch with reality?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Hahahahaa..... mate, i enjoyed that!!!
Im fucked if i know what that trousers hanging down shit is all about but you have my sentiments entirely!

Hat on 90 degrees out, trousers hangin down, jacket 4 sizes too big and spotlessly clean trainers on with no fuckin laces in 'em and all that along with the bullshit street diatribe they mumble makes you wonder who the role models are....

fuk dat shiiiit bro, im getting toooo old myself i reckon..... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

antcole said:


> Hahahahaa..... mate, i enjoyed that!!!
> Im fucked if i know what that trousers hanging down shit is all about but you have my sentiments entirely!
> 
> Hat on 90 degrees out, trousers hangin down, jacket 4 sizes too big and spotlessly clean trainers on with no fuckin laces in 'em and all that along with the bullshit street diatribe they mumble makes you wonder who the role models are....
> ...


And topic title got edited, did say fucking yanks at start lol. Can't upset our yank masters can we now :lol:
Just sat in silence over dinner, thank god as too tired for small talk tbh


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

aye, started uni last week at the ripe old age of 47, needless to say i am one of the "older" students.

saw one guy in the class with that "jeans falling off your ass" look and i kid you not he seems to need to pull them up every three steps, WTF.

cant work out how you run from the cops with the jeans falling off yer ass and no laces in your shoes, maybe they aint clocked the issues regarding having items of clothing properly fastened to your carcass!


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahaa..... mate, i enjoyed that!!!
> ...


Comical as fuck!!!
Sorry to hear its all silent movies there at the mo.... but your satisfaction must be worth the discomfort! :lol:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

bluush said:


> aye, started uni last week at the ripe old age of 47, needless to say i am one of the "older" students.
> 
> saw one guy in the class with that "jeans falling off your ass" look and i kid you not he seems to need to pull them up every three steps, WTF.
> 
> cant work out how you run from the cops with the jeans falling off yer ass and no laces in your shoes, maybe they aint clocked the issues regarding having items of clothing properly fastened to your carcass!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Really laughing out loud here..... been one of the funniest days on this forum today!! Superb!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bluush said:


> aye, started uni last week at the ripe old age of 47, needless to say i am one of the "older" students.
> 
> saw one guy in the class with that "jeans falling off your ass" look and i kid you not he seems to need to pull them up every three steps, WTF.
> 
> cant work out how you run from the cops with the jeans falling off yer ass and no laces in your shoes, maybe they aint clocked the issues regarding having items of clothing properly fastened to your carcass!


Saw it in newyork bluush & I couldn't help taking the piss, didn't go down to well tbh, yanks like to dish out the talk to the world but if given back don't like it


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

gaz just wedgie the little muppet next time you see him

infact its dark now might get the cam cream out and ambush some of them

can you imagine when dibble knocks on the door EXCUSE ME SIR DID YOU WEDGIE HIM


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> gaz just wedgie the little muppet next time you see him
> 
> infact its dark now might get the cam cream out and ambush some of them
> 
> can you imagine when dibble knocks on the door EXCUSE ME SIR DID YOU WEDGIE HIM


Bud I would love to not wedgie but wait till he is old enough to drink and find him passed out on a chair.....then ginger tash him  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't stand the jeans low slung around a males bottom. ewwwww I don't particularly want to look! *shudder*


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

get wit the programe bro. u aint down wit the kids if u aint fealin the threads nomsayin??

tbh, i train my young nephew in mma. hes 17. and i sometimes google the phrases he comes out with. i feal so old


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Isn't all this about idiots emulating what goes on in US jails, where the authorities remove inmates belts to stop them hanging them-selves, or using them as weapons hence the "gusset around the knees syndrome"?

It says it all when our own youths want to imitate American criminals! :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

fishface said:


> Isn't all this about idiots emulating what goes on in US jails, where the authorities remove inmates belts to stop them hanging them-selves, or using them as weapons hence the "gusset around the knees syndrome"?
> 
> It says it all when our own youths want to imitate American criminals! :?


ahhhh now that makes sense bud, give them the belts back i say and let them all bloody hang themselves lol.
i wouldn't dream of letting my kids walk the streets like that tbh, as they represent their mother and myself when out in my view. different when left home as can do what they want.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: quality thread Gazzer, one of your better ones 

The ignorance of the yuff of today beggers belief :-(

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Charlie said:


> :lol: quality thread Gazzer, one of your better ones
> 
> The ignorance of the yuff of today beggers belief :-(
> 
> Charlie


HOLD UP...............whats wrong charlie???? you actually praised me for something!!!!!


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Got home after yet another hard days graft in the ovens, nice hot bath and a cuppa bliss  then wifey tells me granddaughter is popping round (after money of course) ding dong ding dong, grrr ok hold on!!!
> 
> Sure enough it's charmaine with some lad? Thought ugly spotty little twat as he stood gasping at the tt. Hiya babe kiss in she goes, he then tries to walk by me!??? No hello mr clarke or even a hi mate! So I step in his way, errr yes what do you want? Then I notice his trousers are hanging half off his arse and showing his fucking pants!!!!! Wtf.......
> 
> Go home son and give your dad his jeans back will you, as they look shit :lol: char got the hump and storms off with the Gonk! Now mrs has the hump with me and this twat is walking down the road like he is some young black brother from yankey land, pmsl. So popped to offy and there are another two with same jeans hanging down!!!! God am I really that old and out of touch with reality?


Lol I thought you was about 24 lol lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

R80RTT said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Got home after yet another hard days graft in the ovens, nice hot bath and a cuppa bliss  then wifey tells me granddaughter is popping round (after money of course) ding dong ding dong, grrr ok hold on!!!
> ...


act it yes but all wrinkly here m8 after too many uphill paper rounds while the rest of you had downhill fuckers lol


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Very funny thread Gazzer :lol:

Fair enough poeple can dress however they wish and various fashons make no sense to the masses but just to try and walk in to someones house who they have never met before without so much as a grunt takes the pi$$, no respect!

Wish i could have seen you send him packing! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hi john, mrs is talking to me but grand daughter is not and has even deleted me off face book now :lol: :lol:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

you'd be fucked in da hood Gaz. Dontya know, if it they aint low and it dont show, then yo aint got no flo. Damn homey, you been living in gloucestershireishireis fer too long (pronounced 'lanng')


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

You and my uncle would get on sooo well! :lol:

The trouser thing started in USA.

When a gang member was nicked he would have ahis belt taken off him so couldnt hang hoimself, the next day he would go to court and have no belt and be hand cuffted so his trousers round his arse. Fellow gang members would do the same as a sign of repect. And now all the ******* are doing it :roll: :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

fishface said:


> Isn't all this about idiots emulating what goes on in US jails, where the authorities remove inmates belts to stop them hanging them-selves, or using them as weapons hence the "gusset around the knees syndrome"?
> 
> It says it all when our own youths want to imitate American criminals! :?


Does that mean we can give them a lethal injection?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Liking that. :lol:

I left work last Thursday at about 19:30 and saw this fella who'd obviously been on the sauce since lunch time. Jeans hanging very low.

As he wandered in zig-zag fashion past a pub they dropped to his ankles and stopped him in his tracks.

The hecking from the pub was great but he was so gone he just hitched 'em up again and staggered on.

I don't get what low jeans are all about....unless they're on a fit girl with a G-string


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I feel a David Starkey moment coming on :lol:

Joe


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

scoTTy said:


> Liking that. :lol:
> 
> I left work last Thursday at about 19:30 and saw this fella who'd obviously been on the sauce since lunch time. Jeans hanging very low.
> 
> ...


oh come on scotty.....you know that rarely happens bud!!!! unless its good end of town, then its the kitkat chunky girl with as much gut as arse hanging out of the two sizes too small for her jeans. eeeewwww


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It sounds like you're enjoying your own dirty talk :lol:

p.s. It's not uncommon to see a slim girl like this .... but then I live in Essex and work in the City (full of Essex girls) so not a surprise really


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

I was in Essex two weeks ago, just as many trots down there as other parts of uk, except Dotti that is


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> hi john, mrs is talking to me but grand daughter is not and has even deleted me off face book now :lol: :lol:


Good! Grand daughter won't be back for £££s in a hurry then 
As for guys having their jeans dangling round their knees showing off their ar""es [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> Got home after yet another hard days graft in the ovens, nice hot bath and a cuppa bliss  then wifey tells me granddaughter is popping round (after money of course) ding dong ding dong, grrr ok hold on!!!
> 
> Sure enough it's charmaine with some lad? Thought ugly spotty little twat as he stood gasping at the tt. Hiya babe kiss in she goes, he then tries to walk by me!??? No hello mr clarke or even a hi mate! So I step in his way, errr yes what do you want? Then I notice his trousers are hanging half off his arse and showing his fucking pants!!!!! Wtf.......
> 
> Go home son and give your dad his jeans back will you, as they look shit :lol: char got the hump and storms off with the Gonk! Now mrs has the hump with me and this twat is walking down the road like he is some young black brother from yankey land, pmsl. So popped to offy and there are another two with same jeans hanging down!!!! God am I really that old and out of touch with reality?


class m8 :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Defo a good one, every time I see them in the street when I am in the car with the wife I am so so tempted to shout out the window, pull ya bloody jeans up! but the wife goes mad at me and stops me :x


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Charlie worked in a secondary school, whe the 15 year old lads had there hands down there trousers as it seems "too cool for school" look at the min,she used to enquire "Have you found it yet?" :lol: I cant belive she got away with it


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Bikerz said:


> Charlie worked in a secondary school, whe the 15 year old lads had there hands down there trousers as it seems "too cool for school" look at the min,she used to enquire "Have you found it yet?" :lol: I cant belive she got away with it


heard you were yurning up for rr day in this guise :lol:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Tragically after loosing 2.5 stone this year my old 36 inch jeans now has this 'trendy' look. Bugger! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ChadW said:


> Tragically after loosing 2.5 stone this year my old 36 inch jeans now has this 'trendy' look. Bugger! :twisted: :lol:


errrr chad ya pic says you have boobs m8/mrs lol


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Don't worry that pic is not a self portrait as such.

Think I cut and pasted it off the TTOC shop page years ago.


----------

